# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى كلية الحقوق >  جرائم الكمبيوتر والانترنت

## حتى ظلي له مهابه

جرائم الكمبيوتر والانترنت


جرائم الكمبيوتر والانترنت 

ثمة تباين كبير بشان الاصطلاحات المستخدمة للدلالة على الظاهرة الجرمية الناشئة في بيئة الكمبيوتر وفيما بعد بيئة الشبكات ، وهو تباين رافق مسيرة نشأة وتطور ظاهرة الاجرام المرتبط او المتصل بتقنية المعلومات ، فابتداءا من اصطلاح اساءة استخدام الكمبيوتر ، مرورا باصطلاح احتيال الكمبيوتر ، الجريمة المعلوماتية ، فاصطلاحات جرائم الكمبيوتر ، والجريمة المرتبطة بالكمبيوتر ، جرائم التقنية العالية ، وغيرها ، الى جرائم الهاكرز او الاختراقات فجرائم الانترنت فجرائم الكمبيوتر والانترنت واخيرا السيبر كرايم .

واختيار الاصطلاح يتعين ان يزاوج بين البعدين التقني والقانوني ، فإذا عدنا للحقيقة الأولى المتصلة بولادة وتطور تقنية المعلومات ، نجد ان تقنية المعلومات – كما علمنا في غير موضع - تشمل فرعين جرى بحكم التطور تقاربهما واندماجهما ، الحوسبة والاتصال ، أما الحوسبة ، فتقوم على استخدام وسائل التقنية لادارة وتنظيم ومعالجة البيانات في اطار تنفيذ مهام محددة تتصل بعلمي الحساب والمنطق . اما الاتصال ، فهو قائم على وسائل تقنية لنقل المعلومات بجميع دلالاتها الدارجة ، هذه الدلالات يحددها الأستاذ Zhange Yuexiao (بالرسائل والأخبار والبيانات والمعرفة والوثائق والأدب والفكر والرموز والعلامات والإرشادات الخفية والأنباء المفيدة والسرية وغير ذلك). 

ومع تزاوج واندماج وسائل كلا الميدانيين (الحوسبة والاتصال) ساد التدليل على هذا الاندماج بالتقنية العالية، ولأن موضوعها -كما رأينا- المعلومات مجردة او مجسدة لأسرار وأموال أو أصول ، ساد اصطلاح تقنية المعلومات Information Technology والتي تعرفها منظمة اليونسكو -من بين أشمل تعريفاتها- بأنها "الفروع العلمية والتقنية والهندسية وأساليب الادارة الفنية المستخدمة في تداول ومعالجة المعلومات وفي تطبيقاتها ، والمتعلقة بالحواسيب وتفاعلها مع الانسان والآلات ، وما يرتبط بذلك من أمور اجتماعية واقتصادية وثقافية" . 

أمام هذا الواقع التقني، ظهرت مصطلحات عديدة دالة على الأفعال الجرمية المتصلة بالتقنية، بعضها دل على الأفعال المتصلة على نحو خاص بالحوسبة، وبعضها شمل بدلالته قطبي التقنية ، وبعضها دل على عموم التقنية باعتبار ما تحقق من اندماج وتآلف بين ميادينها ، ومع ولادة واتساع استخدام الإنترنت ، برزت اصطلاحات جديدة تحاول التقارب مع هذه البيئة المجمعة للوسائط التقنية ولوسائل المعالجة وتبادل المعلومات . 

اما المنطلق الثاني لدقة اختيار الاصطلاح ، فيتعين ان ينطلق من اهمية التمييز بين الاصطلاحات المنتمية لما يعرف بأخلاقيات التقنية أو أخلاقيات الكمبيوتر والإنترنت ، وبين ما يعرف باجرام التقنية أو جرائم الكمبيوتر ، وهو ما يجيب عن التساؤل الرئيس بشأن الحدود التي ينتهي عندها العبث وتلك التي تبدا عندها المسؤولية عن أفعال جنائية . لهذا مثلا نجد ان اصطلاح إساءة استخدام الكمبيوتر ينتمي لطائفة الاصطلاحات ذات المحتوى الاخلاقي . 

والمنطلق الثالث الهام براينا ، هو ان يكون الاصطلاح قادرا على ان يعبر – بقدر الامكان- عن حدود محله ، فيكون شاملا لما يعبر عنه ، فلا يعبر مثلا عن الجزء ليعني الكل او يكون على العكس مائع الحدود يطال ما لا ينطوي تحت نطاقه ، ومن هنا ، فان كل اصطلاح وصف الظاهرة بدلالة إحدى جرائم الكمبيوتر كان قاصرا عن الاحاطة الشمولية بالمعبر عنه، فاصطلاح احتيال الكمبيوتر او غش الكمبيوتر ونحوه ، تعابير اطلقت على أفعال من بين أفعال جرائم الكمبيوتر وصورها وليس على الظاهرة برمتها . كما ان تعبير جرائم التقنية العالية او جرائم تقنية المعلومات او نحوه تعبيرات – تحديدا في الفترة التي اطلقت فيها – كان يقصد منها التعبير عن جرائم الكمبيوتر ، حتى قبل ولادة واتساع استخدام الإنترنت ، وتظل تعبيرات واسعة الدلالة تحيط باكثر مما تحتوى عليه ظاهرة جرائم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت . وذات القول واكثر يقال بشان اصطلاح جرائم المعلوماتية والذي وفقا لدلالة الكلمة بوصفها ترجمة عن الفرنسية لمصطلح Informatique بمعناها المعالجة الآلية للبيانات - استخدم في وصف الظاهرة الاجرامية المستحدثة وتبعا لذلك أطلقت تعبيرات جرائم المعلوماتية ، أو الاجرام المعلوماتي ، ومحلها - لدى البعض - المال المعلوماتي. ومع تقديرنا لشيوع المصطلح في مطلع التسعينات لدى الفقه القانوني العريق - الفقه المصري ، الا أننا نرى أن التعبير غير دقيق باعتبار المعلوماتية الان فرع مستقل من بين فروع المعرفة وعلومها ، ويتصل بقواعد البيانات بوجه عام ، إنشاؤها وادارتها والحقوق والالتزامات المتصلة بها . وهو في النطاق القانوني يتعلق بالمعلومات القانونية كان نقول المعلوماتية القانونية ، ويعالج في نطاقه مسائل توظيف التقنية لادارة المعلومات القانونية ، وعلى ذات المنوال تقاس بقية طوائف المعلومات المتخصصة . 

هناك تعبيرات شاعت مع بدايات الظاهرة، واتسع استخدامها حتى عند الفقهاء والدارسين القانونيين، كالغش المعلوماتي أو غش الحاسوب ، والاحتيال المعلوماتي أو احتيال الحاسوب، ونصب الحاسوب وغيرها مما يجمعها التركيز على أن الظاهرة الاجرامية المستحدثة تتمحور رغم اختلاف أنماط السلوك الاجرامي - حول فعل الغش أو النصب أو الاحتيال، لكنه كما اوردنا استخدام لجزء للدلالة على كل في حين ان الكل ثمة اصطلاحات اكثر دقة للتعبير عنه.

من بين الاصطلاحات التي شاعت في العديد من الدراسات وتعود الان الى واجهة التقارير الاعلامية ، اصطلاح الجرائم الاقتصادية المرتبطة بالكمبيوتر Computer-Related Economic Crime ، وهو تعبير يتعلق بالجرائم التي تستهدف معلومات قطاعات الاعمال او تلك التي تستهدف السرية وسلامة المحتوى وتوفر المعلومات ، وبالتالي يخرج من نطاقها الجرائم التي تستهدف البيانات الشخصية او الحقوق المعنوية على المصنفات الرقمية وكذلك جرائم المحتوى الضار او غير المشروع ، ولذلك لا يعبر عن كافة انماط جرائم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت . 

وثمة استخدام لاصطلاح يغلب عليه الطابع الاعلامي اكثر من الاكاديمي ، وهو اصطلاح جرائم اصحاب الياقات البيضاء White Collar Crime ، ولان الدقة العلمية تقتضي انطباق الوصف على الموصوف ، ولان جرائم الياقات البيضاء تتسع لتشمل اكثر من جرائم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت ، وتتصل بمختلف أشكال الأفعال الجرمية في بيئة الاعمال بانواعها وقطاعاتها المختلفة فان الاصطلاح لذلك لا يكون دقيقا في التعبير عن الظاهرة مع الاشارة الى ان جرائم الكمبيوتر تتصف بهذا الوصف لكنها جزء من طوائف متعددة من الجرائم التي يشملها هذا الوصف. 

اما عن اصطلاحي جرائم الكمبيوتر computer crimes والجرائم المرتبطة بالكمبيوتر Computer-related crimes ، فان التمييز بينهما لم يكن متيسرا في بداية الظاهرة ، اما في ظل تطور الظاهرة ومحاولة الفقهاء تحديد انماط جرائم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت ، اصبح البعض يستخدم اصطلاح جرائم الكمبيوتر للدلالة على الأفعال التي يكون الكمبيوتر فيها هدفا للجريمة ، كالدخول غير المصرح به واتلاف البيانات المخزنة في النظم ونحو ذلك ، اما اصطلاح الجرائم المرتبطة بالكمبيوتر فهي تلك الجرائم التي يكون الكمبيوتر فيها وسيلة لارتكاب الجريمة ، كالاحتيال بواسطة الكمبيوتر والتزوير ونحوهما ، غير ان هذا الاستخدام ليس قاعدة ولا هو استخدام شائع فالفقيه الالماني الريش زيبر ومثله الامريكي باركر - وهما من أوائل من كتبا وبحثا في هذه الظاهرة - استخدما الاصطلاحين مترادفين للدلالة على كل صور جرائم الكمبيوتر سواء اكان الكمبيوتر هدفا او وسيلة او بيئة للجريمة ، لكن مع ذلك بقي هذين الاصطلاحين الاكثر دقة للدلالة على هذه الظاهرة ، بالرغم من انهما ولدا قبل ولادة الشبكات على نطاق واسع وقبل الإنترنت تحديدا ، وحتى بعد الإنترنت بقي الكثير يستخدم نفس الاصطلاحين لا لسبب الا لان الإنترنت بالنسبة للمفهوم الشامل لنظام المعلومات مكون من مكونات هذا النظام ، ولان النظام من جديد اصبح يعبر عنه باصطلاح (نظام الكمبيوتر)، ولهذا اصبح البعض اما ان يضيف تعبير الإنترنت الى تعبير الكمبيوتر لمنع الارباك لدى المتلقي فيقول (جرائم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت) كي يدرك المتلقي ان كافة الجرائم التي تقع على المعلومات متضمنة في التعبير ، بمعنى انها تشمل جرائم الكمبيوتر بصورها السابقة على ولادة شبكات المعلومات العملاقة التي تجسد الإنترنت اكثرها شعبية وشيوعا ، او ان يستخدم اصطلاح ( السيبر كرايم Cyber crime ) كما حدث في النطاق الأوروبي عموما وانتشر خارجه ، حيث اعتبر هذا الاصطلاح شاملا لجرائم الكمبيوتر وجرائم الشبكات ، باعتبار ان كلمة سايبر Cyber تستخدم لدى الاكثرية بمعنى الإنترنت ذاتها او العالم الافتراضي في حين انها اخذت معنى عالم او عصر الكمبيوتر بالنسبة للباحثين ولم يعد ثمة تمييز كبير في نطاقها بين الكمبيوتر او الإنترنت لما بينهما من وحدة دمج في بيئة معالجة وتبادل المعطيات .

ونحن بدورنا آثرنا هذا النهج ، مع الاشارة الى اننا في عام 1993 ولدى معالجتنا لهذا الموضوع استخدمنا اصطلاح جرائم الكمبيوتر (الحاسوب) ولا زالت مبررات الاستخدام صحيحة كما كانت لكن اضافة تعبير الإنترنت اردنا منه التاكيد على شمولية الظاهرة للصور التي تنفرد بها الإنترنت ، كجرائم المحتوى الضار او غير القانوني على مواقع الإنترنت ، وجرائم الذم والتشهير والتهديد بالوسائل الإلكترونية او باستخدام البريد الإلكتروني وغيرها مما سنعرض له فيما ياتي . 

اذا ، ثمة مقبولية ومبررات لاستخدام اصطلاح جرائم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت Cyber Crime وفي نطاقه تنقسم الجرائم الى طوائف بحيث تشمل الجرائم التي تستهدف النظم والمعلومات كهدف (المعنى الضيق لجرائم الكمبيوتر او الجرائم التقنية الاقتصادية او المتعلقة بالاقتصاد) والجرائم التي تستخدم الكمبيوتر وسيلة لارتكاب جرائم أخرى ( الجرائم المتعلقة بالكمبيوتر بالمعنى الضيق ) او الجرائم المتعلقة بمحتوى مواقع المعلوماتية وبيئتها (جرائم الإنترنت حصرا او السيبر بالمعنى الضيق ) .

----------


## devil

ماتوقعت تكون لهدرجة وشكرا على المعلومات

----------


## sun shine

جد شي كتير مهم 
يسلموا

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

المقصود بـجرائم الانترنت  : هي امتداد لما عرف بـجرائم الحاسوب ، والمقصود بـجرائم الحاسوب كل عمل إجرامي (غير قانوني ) يرتكب باستخدام الحاسوب كأداة أساسية . ودور الحاسوب في تلك الجرائم قد يكون هدفا للجريمة أو أداة لها 



وعندما ظهرت شبكة الانترنت ، ودخلت جميع المجالات كالحاسوب بدءً من الاستعمال الفردي ثم المؤسسي والحكومي كوسيلة مساعدة في تسهيل حياة الناس اليومية ، انتقلت جرائم الحاسوب لتدخل فضاء الانترنت فظهر ماعرف بـجرائم الانترنت وهي شبيهة بكل عمل إجرامي يرتكب باستخدام الانترنت كأداة أساسية ، وكما هو الحال في جرائم الحاسوب  كذلك جرائم الانترنت قد نكون الانترنت هدفاً للجريمة أو أداة لها … :Icon31:

----------


## زهره التوليب

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور

----------


## Sc®ipt

:Smile:

----------


## النورس الحزين

معلومات جميلة جدا مشكور

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا موضوعك مثير نوعا ما بس في بعض الدول وصلت معها انها عملت قسم لمحاربة جرائم الحاسوب ومحاكمتهم .

----------


## منار المومني

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

لاشك أن الحاسوب اصبح في حياة الأفراد والمؤسسات الخاصة والعامة على حد سواء، فقد ساعد الحاسوب في القيام بالأعمال الإدارية والفنية والخدمية التي لاحصر لها، ولكن في المقابل ساهم الحاسوب بشكل غير مباشر في فتح المجال نحو وجود سلوكيات جديدة وأساليب مختلفة لارتكاب أفعال غير سوية وجرائم مختلفة عن طريق استخدام الحاسوب.
وقبل الشروع في بيان أهم الجرائم المرتكبة من خلال جهاز الحاسوب، نذكر أهم التعاريف لمصطلح أو مفهوم جرائم الحاسوب:
التعريف الأول: جرائم الحاسوب يتم ارتكابها إذا قام شخص باستخدام معرفته بالحاسوب لعمل غير قانوني.
التعريف الثاني: جرائم الحاسوب هي كل فعل أو امتناع عمدي ينشأ عن الاستخدام غير المشروع لتقنية المعلومات، ويهدف إلى الاعتداء على المعطيات المادية أو المعنوية.
التعريف الثالث: جرائم الحاسوب هي كل فعل يعاقب عليه القانون تكون فيه مكونات الحاسوب وسيلة لارتكابه أو واقعة على مكوناته المادية أو المعنوية مع توفر معرفة ودراية تقنية لمرتكبيها.
أما أنواع جرائم الحاسوب فهي:
1- جرائم تقع على الحاسوب نفسه.
2- جرائم تقع على البيانات الموجودة في الحاسوب.
3- جرائم الابتزاز أو التهديد بعد الدخول بشكل غير شرعي إلى مواقع خاصة والتعرف على المعلومات الشخصية لأصحاب هذه المواقع.
4- جرائم التزوير والتزييف.
5- جرائم الاعتداء على حقوق الملكية الفكرية مثل قرصنة البرامج والاعتداء والعلامات التجارية.
6- جرائم غسيل الأموال.
7- جرائم سرقة بطاقات الائتمان.
8- جرائم مخلة بالآداب العامة مثل نشر ما يمس الحياء من رذيلة وقمار.
9- جرائم نشر معلومات سرية.
10- جرائم الإرهاب الالكتروني وغير ذلك.
ولعل أهم خصائص جرائم الحاسوب تتمثل في انها جرائم تنتشر عبر لقاءات خاصة بعد انتشار استخدام شبكة المعلومات الدولية (الانترنت) والتي ربطت أعداد هائلة من الحواسيب عبر العالم بعضها ببعض وكذلك انها جرائم تتميز بالسرعة ولا تحتاج إلى جهد عضلي بل تعتمد على التفكير العملي والدراية بعمل الحاسوب، كما انها تتميز بانها جرائم صعبة الإثبات.
وفي سبيل مكافحة جرائم الحاسوب يجب تدعيم التعاون المشارك بين الدول في سبيل كشف هذا النوع من الجرائم، وتعاون الأجهزة الأمنية في سبيل تتبع مرتكبي هذه الجرائم.
ظاهرة جرائم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت
إن ظاهرة جرائم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت ، أو جرائم التقنية العالية ، أو الجريمة الإلكترونية ، أو ( السيبر كرايم ـ cyber crime) ، أو جرائم أصحاب الياقات البيضاء white collar ، ظاهرة إجرامية مستجدة نسبياً تقرع في جنباتها أجراس الخطر لتنبه مجتمعات العصر الراهن لحجم المخاطر وهول الخسائر الناجمة عنها ، باعتبارها تستهدف الاعتداء على المعطيات بدلالتها التقنية الواسعة ، ( بيانات ومعلومات وبرامج بكافة أنواعها ) فهي جريمة تقنية تنشأ في الخفاء يقترفها مجرمون أذكياء يمتلكون أدوات المعرفة التقنية ، توجه للنيل من الحق في المعلومات ، وتطال اعتداءاتها معطيات الكمبيوتر والمخزنة والمعلومات المنقولة عبر نظم وشبكات المعلومات وفي مقدمتها الإنترنت . هذه المعطيات هي موضوع هذه الجريمة وما تستهدفه اعتداءات الجناة ، وهذا وحده – عبر دلالته العامة – يظهر مدى خطورة جرائم الكمبيوتر ، فهي تطال الحق في المعلومات ، وتمس الحياة الخاصة للأفراد وتهدد الأمن القومي والسيادة الوطنية وتشيع فقدان الثقة بالتقنية وتهدد إبداع العقل البشري . لذا فإن إدراك ماهية جرائم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت ، والطبيعة الموضوعية لهذه الجرائم ، واستظهار موضوعها وخصائصها ومخاطرها وحجم الخسائر الناجم عنها وسمات مرتكبيها ودوافعهم ، يتخذ أهمية استثنائية لسلامة التعامل مع هذه الظاهرة ونطاق مخاطرها الاقتصادية والأمنية والاجتماعية والثقافية .
وإذا كانت مجتمعاتنا العربية لم تتأثر بعد بشكل ملموس بمخاطر هذا النمط المستجد من الإجرام ، فإن خطر جرائم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت المحتمل في البيئة العربية يمكن أن يكون كبيراً باعتبار أن الجاهزية التقنية والتشريعية والأدائية ( استراتيجيات حماية المعلومات ) لمواجهتها ليست بالمستوى المطلوب إن لم تكن غائبة تماماً ، وبالمقابل فقد أمست جرائم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت من أخطر الجرائم التي تقترف في الدول المتقدمة ، تحديداً الأمريكية والأوروبية ، ولهذا تزايدت خطط مكافحة هذه الجرائم وانصبت الجهود على دراستها المتعمقة وخلق آليات قانونية للحماية من أخطارها ، وبرز في هذا المجال المنظمات الدولية والإقليمية خاصة المنظمات والهيئات الإقليمية الأوروبية ، وإدراكاً لقصور القوانين الجنائية بما تتضمنه من نصوص التجريم التقليدية كان لابد للعديد من الدول من وضع قوانين وتشريعات خاصة ، أو العمل على جبهة قوانينها الداخلية لجهة تعديلها من أجل ضمان توفير الحماية القانونية الفاعلة ضد هذه الجرائم وأظهر تحليل الجهود الدولية واتجاهات القانون المقارن بشأن جرائم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت ، أغن مواجهة هذه الجرائم تم في ثلاث قطاعات مستقلة ، ( حماية استخدام الكمبيوتر أو ما يعرف أحياناً بجرائم الكمبيوتر ذات المحتوى الاقتصادي ، وحماية البيانات المتصلة بالحياة الخاصة ( الخصوصية المعلوماتية ) ، وحماية حق المؤلف على البرامج وقواعد البيانات ( الملكية الفكرية للمصنفات الرقمية ) وهذا بدوره أضعف إمكان صياغة نظرية عامة للحماية الجنائية لتقنية المعلومات . وشتت الجهود بشأن إدراك كنة هذه الظاهرة وصك أدوات ناجحة لمكافحتها ، وهو ما أدى إلى توجه الجهود بشأن نحو صياغة نظرية عامة لجرائم الكمبيوتر والجرائم التي تستهدف المعلومات ، وهذا ما سعينا شخصياً إلى تحقيقه في موسوعة القانون وتقنية المعلومات التي وفقنا الله لوضعها في مؤلفات خمسة تتعدد في بعض الأحيان أجزاء المؤلف الواحد من بينها ، وهو ما كان وراء فكرة إنشائنا مركزاً متخصصاً لبحوث ودراسات القانون تقنية المعلومات ( المركز العربي للقانون والتقنية العالية ) 



الجريمة الالكترونية : حرب بلا حدود
ان الجرائم الحديثة التي افرزتها ثورة المعلومات الراهنة تشكل هاجساً أمنياً كبيراً يهدد أمن وسلامة المجتمع، ومن أشكال تلك الجرائم الحديثة هي الجرائم الالكترونية، التي أفرزها التطور الحضاري فهي التي يجب أن نوليها مزيداً من العناية والبحث، ان التطور السريع في مجال التكنولوجيا الحديثة وثورة المعلومات واهتمام حكومات بعض الدول في متابعة هذا التطور ومواكبة كل جديد فيه والتعامل معه عن كثب من شأنه أن يؤدي إلى توفير في الجهد والوقت، إضافة تطور هذه الدول ورقيها لتجد لها مكاناً في عالم أصبح يعتمد اعتماداً شبه كامل على تسخير هذه التكنولوجيا في المعاملات الداخلية والخارجية لخدمة المجتمع، ومما لاجدال فيه انه مع التقدم المذهل في صناعة الكمبيوتر ووسائط التخزين الآلية أصبح يتوفر لدينا كم هائل من البيانات المهمة التي يتم تداولها عبر أجهزة الكمبيوتر، وإذا أضفنا لذلك الاتجاه الحديث نحو تسهيل استخدام الكمبيوتر والتحول نحو اللامركزية في تداول البيانات وسهولة اتصال الكمبيوتر بأخر سواء على شكل شبكات محلية أو خارجية أو عبر شبكة الانترنت، فإن مشكلة أمن وحماية المعلومات تزداد تعقيداً، ولا شك هنا أيضاً أن نشاط شركات أمن وحماية المعلومات والشبكات سيزداد توسعاً كلما قطعت دول العالم خطوات اضافية في طريق تكنولوجيا الاتصالات والمعلومات وبالتالي سوف تزداد الجرائم الالكترونية التي تعددت أنواعها ومستوياتها وطرقها، وعلى الصعيد الجنائي فهنالك أيضاً مشكلة صعبة لرجل العدالة، فإن المجرمين الالكترونيين هم من نوعية خاصة غير معروفة من قبل حيث يصعب الإمساك بهم، ان هؤلاء المجرمين أذكياء ومتمرسون بتفاصيل الكمبيوتر والشبكات والبرمجة، ومنتشرون في كل دول العالم، وتشير المعلومات إلى أن أغلبهم يقيمون في دول العالم الثالث المتخلفة في كل شئ إلا في مجرميها الالكترونيين الأذكياء ، ومن الأمور الصعبة أيضاً معاقبة مرتكبي الهجمات الالكترونية الذين يستعملون أسلوب الاختراق الآلي إلى موقع معين، الأمر الذي يعطل اتصالاته، ان الهجمات الالكترونية مجال قانوني صعب لأن تحديد موقع الجهاز الذي يسيطر على هذه العملية هو أمر مستحيل من الناحية الفعلية العملية، والمتسلل لتدمير المواقع على الصعيد الدولي عادة ليس شخصاً واحداً أو عشرة أو مائة بل مئات الآلاف أو الملايين من المتسللين، ومن الصعوبة هنا حصر موقع أجهزتهم ومن الصعوبة أيضاً معاقبتهم، ولو نجحنا في عملية حصرهم وفي تحديد العقوبة التي يستحقها كل واحد منهم فإن تطبيق العقوبة هو عملية مستحيلة لأن مشاكل تنازع القوانين بين الدول كبير بصورة غير منظورة على الصعيد العالمي، أما على الصعيد الوطني فمن الضروري تشريع قانون للحماية من الجرائم الالكترونية وإلقاء القبض على المجرمين الالكترونيين ومحاسبتهم واعتماد طرق الحماية المتنوعة واستخدام آخر المكتشفات العلمية الموجودة في السوق العالمية لحماية الكمبيوتر من الفيروسات التي تفتك بالبيانات وتدمرها وتؤدي إلى تعطيل استخدام البرامج المختلفة، وكذلك استخدام كلمة مرور سرية لا يعرفها إلا المستخدم المرخص له بالدخول، وأيضاً استخدام (موديوم) تحمل بداخلها كلمة سر أو مرور تعمل على عزل المجرم الالكتروني عن خطوط الاتصال بالكمبيوتر، وبالتالي فإنه إذا تمت سرقة أو معرفة كلمة السر فإن المستخدم الخارجي غير المصرح له لن يتمكن من الدخول إلى الكمبيوتر وتتنوع طرق الحماية من الجرائم الالكترونية من مجرد إقفال الأماكن التي يوجد بها الكمبيوتر إلى استخدام طرق مأمونة ومتماشية مع التطور العلمي لتشفير البيانات الموجودة في الكمبيوتر بطريقة لاتمكن الآخرين من اختراقه والاطلاع على ملفاته أو نسخها أو إزالتها أو التلاعب في محتوياتها، ويهدف أمن المبيوتر من الناحية الملموسة إلى حمايته من الأخطار المادية أو الهجمات المباشرة المتمثلة باقتراب المجرم الالكتروني من الكمبيوتر وارتكاب جريمته، وكذلك حماية الكمبيوتر من الأخطار غير المادية المباشرة وهي تلك التي تتم عن بعد من خلال اتصال الجاني من كمبيوتر أخر.
وهذه بعض أهم الاجراءات المتبعة للوقاية من الجرائم الالكترونية:
1- وضع مجموعة من الاجراءات والضوابط التي تمنع الأفراد غير المسموح لهم باستعمال الكمبيوتر الرئيسي الذي يحتوي على جميع البيانات والمعلومات من دخول المكان الذي يوجد فيه هذا الكمبيوتر وذلك عبر وضعه في أماكن تحميه من الهجوم المادي والتحكم في الدخول والخروج من أماكن محددة.
2- حماية مكونات الحاسب من خلال عمل نسخ احتياطية من وسائط التخزين التي تحوي الملفات والبرامج المختلفة وذلك لاستخدامها في حالة تلف وسائط التخزين الأصلية أو حدوث عطب فيها.
3- توعية المواطنين وخاصة الشباب من خطورة الجرائم الالكترونية وما تؤدي إليه من نتائج سلبية وتخريب في المجتمع.







بعض الجرائم الالكترونيه/

هناك بعض الأفعال التي صنفتها النُظم والقوانين ضمن الجرائم الالكترونية، وذلك بهدف حماية النشاط الالكتروني مثل حماية المواقع الالكترونية، وحماية البيانات الشخصية، فضلاً عن حماية الأموال والتجارة الالكترونية، التى تشغل الحيز الأكبر والمهم في مجال النشاط الالكتروني. 
وفيما يلي ذكر لبعض صور الجرائم الالكترونية بهدف معرفتها لتجنب الوقوع فيها أو الوقوع ضحيتها 
*** 
جرائم حماية المواقع الالكترونية 
وتتمثل في الدخول غير المشروع في نظم وقواعد معالجة البيانات، سواء نجم عن هذا الدخول غير المشروع تلاعب بهذه البيانات أو لا، إذ ان مجرد الدخول غير المشروع للمواقع الالكترونية يعتبر جريمة الكترونية. 
كذلك تتمثل في الاعتداء على المواقع الالكترونية سواء كان ذلك بمسح أو تعديل بيانات أو التلاعب فيها، أو اعاقة تشغيل النظام. 
*** 
جرائم حماية البيانات الشخصية الالكترونية 
هناك بعض القيود فيما يتعلق بإنشاء الانظمة المعلوماتية حيث يحظر التعاطي مع المعلومات التي تؤدي الى إنتهاك السرية والخصوصية، كما يحظر استخدام البيانات لغير الاغراض التي جمعت من أجلها. 
ومن صور جرائم البيانات الشخصية انتهاك السرية والخصوصية،وافشاء البيانات بما يضر بصاحبها، وكذلك الاطلاع على المراسلات الالكترونية، والادلاء ببيانات كاذبه في اطار العمليات والمعاملات الالكترونية. 
*** 
جرائم الاعتداء على الأموال الالكترونية 
الأموال الالكترونية هي الاموال المتداولة الكترونياً سواء كان في إطار التجارة الالكترونية، أو غيرها مثل عمليات السحب والإيداع في أجهزة الصراف الآلي. وهذه الأموال مثلها مثل الأموال المادية يمكن ان تكون محلاً للسرقة والنصب وخيانة الأمانة إذ إن السداد في التجارة الالكترونية يعتمد على التحويل الالكتروني للأموال، أو استخدام البطاقات الائتمانية الالكترونية، أو استخدام النقود الرقمية. 
ومن صور جرائم الأموال الالكترونية استخدام بطاقات ائتمانية انتهت صلاحيتها أو ملغاة من الجهة التي أصدرتها أو استخدام بطاقات مسروقة أو مزروة. 
كذلك من صور جرائم التعدي على الأموال الالكترونية التعدي على أموال الغير بالوسائل الالكترونية مثل الدخول لمواقع البنوك والدخول لحسابات العملاء وإدخال بيانات أو مسح بيانات بغرض اختلاس الاموال أو نقلها واتلافها. 
*** 
جرائم حماية التوقيع الالكتروني 
التوقيع الالكتروني عبارة عن رموز الكترونية تسمح بتمييز صاحب التوقيع عن غيره اذ يعتبر التوقيع الالكتروني وسيلة لاعتماد المعاملات الالكترونية ويقوم مقام التوقيع الكتابي في المعاملات الورقية، لذا يعتبر فعلاً مخالفاً للقانون كل فعل يقصد به تزوير أو تقليد التوقيع الالكتروني، أو استخدامه دون علم وموافقة صاحبه. 
*** 
جرائم حماية المستهلك الالكتروني 
حيث تحرص القوانين على حماية المستهلك بصفة عامة فإن المستهلك الالكتروني ايضاً يتمتع بهذه الحماية إذ ان من الأفعال التي تعتبر من الجرائم الالكترونية في مواجهة المستهلك الالكتروني اساءة استخدام المعلومات التي يدلي بها عند المعاملات الالكترونية أو استغلال جهل المستهلك الالكتروني وحمله على الالتزام بالتزامات يجهلها إذا بينت الوقائع ذلك. 
*** 
جرائم أخرى 
هذا بالإضافة للجرائم التي ترتكب من جانب الوسطاء الذين يقدمون خدمات الانترنت مثل نقل الخدمات، أو توصيل العميل بالشبكة، أو تخزين المعلومات، أو انتاجها أو توريدها، وكذلك جرائم التهرب الضريبي في التجارة الالكترونية، فالتجارة الالكترونية مثل التجارة العادية تخضع لقوانين وإجراءات الضرائب والجمارك والرسوم وغيرها من الالتزامات المالية، وعلية فإن أي خرق لهذه الإجراءات في إطار التجارة الالكترونية يعد من قبيل الجريمة الالكترونية. 
ويذكر ان هناك العديد من برامج حماية وأمن المعلومات التي يمكنها أن تحد من هذه الجرائم.
Mad Mack
02-12-2007, 05:21 AM
أخي فلسطيني حر..
مجهود تشكر عليه..لكن الموضوع دسم جدا حتى لو كان مفيدا لن تنجد من يقرأه كاملاً بهذا الشكل..
لو استطعت أخي في المرة القادمة تعطينا الملخص للموضوع بحيث يكون خفيف على الزوار ويستطيعوا أن يشاركوك مواضيعك... :Smile: 
ابن الإسلام
02-12-2007, 11:41 PM
أخي فلسطيني حر..
مجهود تشكر عليه..لكن الموضوع دسم جدا حتى لو كان مفيدا لن تنجد من يقرأه كاملاً بهذا الشكل..
لو استطعت أخي في المرة القادمة تعطينا الملخص للموضوع بحيث يكون خفيف على الزوار ويستطيعوا أن يشاركوك مواضيعك... :Smile: 

حاولت اخوي الاختصار
لكن لا يمكن الاختصار اكثر من ذلكـ
إلا بالحذف

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وفي نطاقه تنقسم الجرائم الى طوائف بحيث تشمل الجرائم التي تستهدف النظم والمعلومات كهدف (المعنى الضيق لجرائم الكمبيوتر او الجرائم التقنية الاقتصادية او المتعلقة بالاقتصاد) والجرائم التي تستخدم الكمبيوتر وسيلة لارتكاب جرائم أخرى ( الجرائم المتعلقة بالكمبيوتر بالمعنى الضيق ) او الجرائم المتعلقة بمحتوى مواقع المعلوماتية وبيئتها (جرائم الإنترنت حصرا او السيبر بالمعنى الضيق ) .

حسب دراستي بالحاسوب مشاكل او جرائم الحاسوب بيتطور مستمر لهيك لازم يكون نام عالمي لمتابعة هاي الجرائم ومحاسبة مرتكبيها

----------


## ayatte

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
انا طالبة متخصصة في الملكية الفكرية و الجرائم الالكترونية ، شكراجزيلا الموضوع اكثر من رائع و مميز جدا 
لي طلب بسيط جدا من الاخوة الاعضاء انا بحاجة ماسة و عاجلة الى كتاب للدتورة فتن حسين حوى و الذي يحمل عنوان " المواقع الالكترونية و حقوق الملكية الفكرية " 
شكرا جزيلا

----------

